# Speakers Buyer's Guide



## mencargo

I'm no expert so feel free to correct me or give any suggestions.
 Please write recommendations for currently available or very popular old speakers with:
 Price, if discount is often founded, write an average price.
 A "N/A" aside the price tag means it's a discontinued model.
 Size: B - Bookshelf / F - Floorstanding
 Write about Strengths and Weaknesses.
 State A - Active / P - Passive and special power needs if apply.
 (I'm considering "normal" a 10-100W range, Specify special needs: very effective for less than 30W or power hungry that needs more than 50W to be driven)
 Type of amplification recommended

Under $150
A:B ($100) Swan M10 2.1 - Also called swans and Hivi
 P:B ($70) Polk R150 - Good midrange, nice treble, not much bass
 P:B ($110) Infinity Primus P152 - Clean midbass and Upper bass
 P:B ($110) Polk Audio R15 - Warm Mids, Silky Smooth Slightly Bright Treble, Doesn't have very deep bass
 P:B ($120) Fluance SX-6 - Definition and layering in the sound is excellent and they sound great from all angles
 P:B ($140 - N/A) Infinity Primus 160 - Very detailed stereo image, crisp sound without being too bright
 P:B ($140) NHT SuperZero XU - Small size, accurate treble and midrange, attractive glossy finish. Not much bass response

Between $150-$250
A:B ($200) Audio Engine A2
 P:B ($190) Paradigm Atom - Warm, rich midrange, not very detailed and not very extended highs
 P:F ($190) Polk R50 - Overall natural and neutral tonal balance. Tight, extended bass, respectable midrange detail
 P:B ($195) Onix(AV123) X-LS - Very clean playback, well-balanced frequency response, stable soundstage, value
 P:B ($200) B&W DM303 - Tight clean bass, excellent vocals, dynamic details
 P:B ($210) Infinity Primus P162
 P:B ($220) KEF iQ1 - Clear detailed highs without being excessively bright. Bass is very clean. Great natural timbre. Very Neutral.
 P:B ($220) Paradigm Titan - Exceptional clarity, inner detailing and tonal accuracy. Outstanding low level resolution of fine details. Nice big soundstage. Easy to drive.
 P:B ($230) Athena AS-B2 - Overall transparency and tight bass

Between $250-$500
A:B ($350) AudioEngine A5
 P:B ($275) Epos ELS-3 - Very balanced and detailed, great soundstage
 P:B ($280) NHT SB-1 - Amazing soundstage, crystal clear highs and mids. Needs a good subwoofer.
 P:B ($300) PSB B25 - The midrange is very liquid and the soundstage quite pronounced. Tweets with a lot of detail without being tizzy
 P:B ($320) Monitor Audio Bronze 2 - Balanced, great stereo imaging, very detailed but smooth polished hights, clear midrange, punchy and fast bass.
 P:B ($330) Axiom M3 v2 - Very detailed
 P:B ($340) Paradigm Mini Monitor - Ruler flat frequency response, very clear and detailed sound
 P:B ($350 - N/A) B&W DM600 S3 - Treble, highly efficient, good bass, not great in big rooms, need expensive one column stands.
 P:B ($350) Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 - Very good overall, neutral, very efficient
 P:B ($360) Ascend CBM-170 - Excellent sound reproduction, great value, transparent sound. Surprising bass
 P:F ($470) Axiom M22 - Clairty, very neutral, imaging, enveloping
 P:B ($450) Swan 2.1 - Very pleasant sound, good soundstage, very well constructed
 P:B ($480) B&W 686
 P:B ($500) Klipsch Forte - Very balanced, lovely vocals, both male and female, excellent detail on all music

Between $500-$1,000
 P:B ($550) Klipsch Cornwall - A sound stage like you have never heard
 P:F ($630) Paradigm Monitor 7 - Exquisite detail, excellent soundstage. They need a warm up period, and even then, a lot of people will feel they are too 'bright'
 P:B ($650) B&W 685- Replaced the old 602. Nice all-around performance; the new nautilus tweeter really brings out the treble excellently and the soundstage is nice.
 P:F ($1,000 - N/A) B&W DM603 S3 - Clarity, exact bass, image, soundstage

Above $1,000
 P:F ($1,100) B&W 684 - Preferred the 685s.
 P:B ($1,200) Yamaha NS-1000 - Unbelievably transparent, awesome sound stage. The woofer is light and incredibly responsive, the beryllium midrange throws out sound as if you are really there, and the beryllium tweeter dazzles you with highs
 P:F ($1,300) Revel Concerta f12 - Great mids, great value.
 P:F ($1,500) B&W 683 - Amazing.
 P:F ($1,700) Klipsch RF-7 - Powerful bass, astonishing detail, excellent soundstage , exceptional sensitivity rating of 102 db /1w/m
 P:F ($1,800) Onix(AV123) Strata Mini - Range: top to bottom, coherence, accurate but musical, unbelievable price for this quality. Long break in and power hungry
 P:F ($4,600) AAD 2003 - Phenomenal imaging, transparency from tweeter, great low-end response, well-balanced sound; Covers the full spectrum of 2 channel audio, plenty dynamic

 I joined this community when I decided to spend some money on audio, so now I own an E-MU 0404 USB interface (just for the DAC) and AudioTechnica ATH-A900 cans, great sound, I even got the cans from this forum sales/trade section!
 Thanks guys.
 Now after spending $321 in this gear and enjoying my headphones, my computer speakers are not enough.
 In my search for budget speakers system I saw some posts here and as with my cans, I would like to start a speakers buyer's guide because this headphone guide was VERY helpful for me, I'll search mostly for limited budget systems but all are welcome, if the list grows I'll try to classify them with more terms.


----------



## Arainach

Your B&W listings are all out of date. The lineup was replaced 6-8 months ago:

 686 ($480) -Size of the DM600, but more of a 601 replacement. Most of your 600 review still applies.

 685 ($650) - Replaced the old 602. Nice all-around performance; the new nautilus tweeter really brings out the treble excellently and the soundstage is nice for its size.

 684 ($1100) - Intro-level tower. When I demoed it vs. the 685 I was unimpressed and preferred the 685s.

 683 ($1500) - Floorstander. I was amazed when I demoed it but didn't take enough notes to write a good review here.

 Also, the 300 line is gone.


----------



## mencargo

Thank you very much, I'll add them, I have been told that B&W are very popular, and this guide is intended to buyers, so popular old speakers should be available at sales and previous owners, I'll put a discontinued tag for them, but keep them as reference.
 By the way, some old B&W are still available here in Mexico.


----------



## F155mph

Kharma and Wilson make some good speakers.


----------



## mencargo

I don't know much about them, please recommend specific models.


----------



## thread

My entry into speakers was only a few months ago... I've picked up a pair of Onix Strata Mini's from AV123.com. They seem to have excellent quality on the dollar over there. These floorstanders just sound magnificent.

AV123.com - Strata Mini Loudspeaker

 Yikes, look at that price ($1,995) ... They were significantly less when I got them during a promotion.


----------



## F155mph

Let just say those speakers cost as much as a house depending on location.


----------



## jaredy

Good idea. Might be helpful later on when I am shopping for some speakers.


----------



## rocdoc

Kef Q1 monitors were $450 new when I bought them. I think there is a new version out, same ballpark price. Definitely worthy of your list.


----------



## tom hankins

Any of the used Thiel models in your price range are well worth the money. However they require big amounts of clean power.


----------



## thread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *F155mph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let just say those speakers cost as much as a house depending on location._

 

Haha true. Well, they have some bookshelves called the x-ls that are supposed to be really fantastic for the money. Historically, they've been priced at something like $180 /pr during a promotion...

AV123.com - x-ls encore Monitor Loudspeaker

 I think they have a lot of stuff for a lot of price ranges. From what I've heard, their stuff is great quality for the money!


----------



## classicalguy

The primus 150s and 160s are old models. The new 152s and 162 are readily available at lower prices than you've listed. Also, the 142 is similar (smaller and less bass). I just ordered a pair of 142s, so I can report on the sound after they arrive.


----------



## tusk

This is a great starting point, thanks for taking the time to write this.
 I vote for a sticky.


----------



## mencargo

Thanks for the support guys, I'll add those speakers.
 thread: I have some doubts, the website it's called AV123, but when I search for reviews I only found them as ONIX
 classicalguy: Can you give me a link to those prices? I just found them at $80 (per pair) at amazon (P152)
 And as I said earlier, as this is a buyer's guide, I'll keep old popular models as reference for people that want to buy used items.
 rocdoc: The KEF iQ1 are listed, maybe you searched for them at a ~$320 price range, but they are available at a much lower price from:
Accessories4Less
 tom hankins: Please make some reference or give link for the Thiel models, I don't know about them.

 I'll add "N/A" with the price tag for those discontinued.
 Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## thread

I believe AV123 is their website/company name, while Onix is the brand name or name for the products. They do not advertise and they do not have retail outlets (internet/phone orders only).

 Again, they are said to have great bang/buck ratio. Check out a few reviews...

Onix x-ls Bookshelf Loudspeaker Review &mdash; Audioholics Home Theater Reviews and News
AV123 x-ls Bookshelf Speakers Review: Powered by ConsumerGuide and HowStuffWorks
GoodSound! "Equipment" Archives

 I am no expert, but I am supremely satisfied with my Strata Mini floorstanders. At ~$2000, they can sound like $6000 speakers, one reviewer even said. And if I wasn't crazy _and_ working a decent job, I very well may have picked up a pair x-ls's with a sub. It's easy to add another pair + the x-cs, too, if you decide to go for 5.1. Here's the x-series:

AV123.com - x-series

 Edit: Oh, and I was able to get some concessions on their end even during a promotion merely by asking... FYI


----------



## classicalguy

Can I give you a link to what prices? All I said (I think) is that the primus 150 and 160 are old models - the current models are primus 152 and 162 respectively. Yes, Amazon has a vendor selling a pair of p152s for $80 + shipping, which comes to a bit more than $100.


----------



## mencargo

Ok guys, prices fixed and new models added.
 Now a personal question, I have a opportunity to buy speakers from USA. I'm thinking about $200-$300 speakers, I have more money but I have a EMU 0404 usb and AMP4 (from 41hz.com, Tripath TA2050, Output 2x30W @ 8 ohms) and I don't know if I would notice a difference with a more expensive equipment, and I don't know if the amp could drive any speaker.
 Anyway, the sale from accessories4less.com with KEF iQ1 at $220 sounds great, if their sound is really at ~$350 price range I think this are the best option.
 There is also the P152 sale at $110! Both Paradigm Atom/Titan, Onix XL-S...
 Too many options, I think I would feel more confident about a used, but more expensive pair.
 Suggested websites for used speakers?
 I'm open to suggestions, I love *detail*, clear sound, fast response and soundstage.
 Bookshelf is almost mandatory because of the transportation.
 Personal music taste (if matters...) Pink Floyd, Norah Jones, Dream Theater, Led Zeppelin, Radiohead, The Knife...


----------



## classicalguy

Only way to answer would be for someone to have heard them all side by side. I doubt you'll find anyone like that. There are a lot of optons, and among the good ones I suspect it's a matter of which tradeoffs you like best. The P152s are a great deal, but not very pretty. The KEFs look nice. I heard the old XL-S, and I thought it was pretty mediocre. I have not heard the new (and significantly more expensive) version.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Think the Axiom M3v2 should be on the list at 330$/pair

 Otherwise, great starting point, and a good idea


----------



## mr. nice

ME-Geithain | deutsch

 poops on anything and everything ever made. only if you want and can only settle for the best! check out the product range and see the prices. i know their pro-audio stuff is mucho $$$, but worth it.


----------



## mencargo

Axiom added
 mr. nice - I can't find info about the ME models outside their website, please write something about a model with the price tag.


----------



## dallan

Revel Concerta f12 - good reviews, i love mine. Retail $1400. now i believe. TVauthority had them for $900. a while back, everyone else was around retail. Floor standing-Kinda large. Great mids. Read the review in stereophile annual product listing, they put it up with others that cost 3-5 times as much.


----------



## mencargo

Thanks for the info, added.
 I'm pleased to inform that I just brought my first pair of audiophile speakers!
 Some used NSM 15 for $300.

 I hope they are as good as the website claims, I haven't found any review of this specific model.


----------



## kevo

I purchased Kef Q10s many years ago... I added better cables over the years and still find them fine sounding.

 Klipsch with high quality amps are phenomenal!


----------



## TheNewGuy8

thank god I found this resource. I was going crazy looking at speakers.

 can anyone offer a comparison with how the A2s will sound against something like the Paradigm mini monitors?


----------



## johnsonad

A note on the AV123 Strata Mini's power requirments. I've owned a pair for nearly one year and drive them with a 30 watt Pass amp to high levels. They don't need a lot of power to make them sing, just good power.


----------



## sohels

I don't have anything to compare them to, but here are my impressions of the Audioengine 5. There are no apparent weaknesses - the bass, mids and highs are all very good and well balanced. I'd say the sound leans very slightly towards 'cold' as opposed to 'warm'. Decent soundstage.


----------



## wanderman

krk rp5 should be added to the list imo.


----------



## golgi

No list of recommended speakers can be devoid of Magnepan speakers. Official website of Magnepan, Inc.


----------



## jag0

What's posted so far is a rather small sampling of speaker producers. Here's a few more:

 Dynaudio
 PSB
 Sonus Faber
 Wharfedale
 Spendor

 etc...

 When buying 500$+ speakers, a good research is definitely recommended. It's not as simple as having someone recommend "the best one". Speakers must 1.) fit your bank account, 2.) your taste in music and 3.) your audio system in terms of synergy.

 Some combinations are known to work well, like Rotel amps + Wharfedale speakers (budget combination) or Simaudio amps + Dynaudio speakers (high end combinations). Such examples of synergy are what you should be looking for when deciding what to try and buy.

 Btw, head-fi is not the right place to find solid opinions on speaker based systems. Check out audio asylum and audiogon forums.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jag0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's posted so far is a rather small sampling of speaker producers. Here's a few more:

 Dynaudio
 PSB
 Sonus Faber
 Wharfedale
 Spendor

 etc...

 When buying 500$+ speakers, a good research is definitely recommended. It's not as simple as having someone recommend "the best one". Speakers must 1.) fit your bank account, 2.) your taste in music and 3.) your audio system in terms of synergy.

 Some combinations are known to work well, like Rotel amps + Wharfedale speakers (budget combination) or Simaudio amps + Dynaudio speakers (high end combinations). Such examples of synergy are what you should be looking for when deciding what to try and buy.

 Btw, head-fi is not the right place to find solid opinions on speaker based systems. Check out audio asylum and audiogon forums._

 

heh..we have the av123 crowd here


----------



## zeckwsr

well that's a little bit unfair isnt it...!! there's no comments for the audioengine A2 and A5..!! :]


----------



## mencargo

jag0:

 Of course a good research is essential for s good decision, I think for audiophiles and geeks in general, this is like a law.

 I'm just trying to make a list of recommended equipment, so an "entry level geek" has a reference to do the search according to the needs/budget.

 As I said, I started this guide because the headphones buyers guide was very helpful for me, and it's the reason I have my AudioTechnica A900, I think of this as a practical start point to any buyer.

 Thanks for the producers suggestions.

 zeckwsr:

 I have only heard good things about them, both A2 and A5, seems A5 is simply more and better A2 that covers more bass range.


----------



## ISLE OF JURA

thank guy it have a lot information


----------



## psc001

Does anybody know these pair of speakers: TAD-805SD . They're on sale for a ridiculously low price! I haven't heard much about them but they seem to be a good pair. Maybe some of you are familiar with them and post some reviews. Here's the link: tubeaudiodesign.com


----------



## mencargo

psc001: as you can check at AudioREVIEW.com - Home Audio and Home Theater resource, the speakers are well rated, but it's original price is NOT what the sale website claims.

 The users that reviewed the speakers, said they have brought them about $250-350, so it's a good deal, but don't expect wonders.
 The reviews are good, seems they lack a little bass.


----------



## willvis

Looking at a pair of Pardigm Titan V.4 or Polk P162 or some old KLH...thoughts?  Titans are $80, Polks are $100, KLH $40...also Paradigm Atoms w/ Paradigm sub for $95.  Any recommendations?


----------

